# Replacement modeling bulb



## tunaucf (Dec 10, 2010)

I have a cowboystudio strobe flash. I'm trying to find a replacement bulb. The strobe is using a type JD E14 75W 110-130V modeling bulb. I have a hard time finding a replacement bulb. Recommendation is greatly appreciate.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 10, 2010)

Did you try google?

I found a 10 pack for $37.

It was result #4 when I searched for 'JD E14 75W'.  There were a lot of other results too...

http://www.harringtonlights.com/Mer...uct_Code=B2-Q75CL-E14P10&Category_Code=JD-E14


----------

